# Wanted: Space Marine Stuff ( trade / cash)



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

*Hello there my fellow Heretics!*

I have gone through my collection and there are some pieces I need to finish my company - my hope is that you can help.

I am looking for the following ( in order of desire  )

One or two Devastator Squads ( with all the trimmings) 
A Predator Tank (Mk2)
A LandRaider (Mk2/3)
A Vindicator
A Drop Pod


Now It matters not if their painted / part painted or badly painted by a blind chipmonk - I would be interested in them

Now I personally would prefer a trade as its kinda keeps the money in one pot LOL - so the following I have availbe to trade

2x Dreadnoughts (unpainted) MM / CC (storm bolter) - (Plastic)
3x Unpainted 5 man Terminator Squads
2x Unpainted 10 man Tactical Squads


I am also interested in parts as well i.e. 

Torso's / Legs / Arms and Puldrons (should pads) 

And Heavy Wepons ( H Bolters / H Plasma's / H LasCannon's ) 

I dont need Missile Launchers as I have enough to field an entire tactical squad with them LOL!

But if you have an abundance of kit and would like to trade for any of the above or cash, please let me know

PayPal would be prefered choice of cash transaction


Thanks for reading

Z.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

legs etc for space marines
http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/warhammer-40000-bits-space-marines-c-6_20.html


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

@BitsandKits

thanks for getting the order quickly to me, I much appreciate it!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

do you need anything else, or have you got it from B&K?


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

@Khrone forever

I am still in need of the yellow items =)

One or two Devastator Squads ( with all the trimmings)
A Razorback
A Predator Tank (Mk2)
A LandRaider (Mk2/3)
A Vindicator
A Drop Pod​


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

all the things i dont have , never mind


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

@khorne forever

well... what do you have ?

I am very easily swayed =)


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

*Thread Update*

Hello there fellow Heretics, it has been just over a week so I thought I should update this thread,

I am still in need of the following (in order of importance)

1 or 2 complete Devastator Squads 
A Predator Tank (Mk2) (maybe able to do a deal with spoon3r)
Predator tank parts - i.e 
Side sponsons and weaponry
Main Turret / with or without weapons​
Rhino / Razorback parts - i.e
Side doors (preferably generic or ultramarine)
Front blades / dozer guard
razorback top-hatch​
Also interested in the following Marine held Heavy Wepons & back packs
H Bolters / H Plasma's / H Multi-Melta's and H LasCannon's​
A Drop Pod
A LandRaider (Mk2/3)
A Vindicator

While I would prefer a trade, cash is available

Items available for Trade
2x Black Reach Dreadnoughts (unpainted) MM / CC (storm bolter) - (Plastic)
3x Unpainted 5 man Terminator Squads
2x Unpainted 10 man Tactical Squads​
If you like to buy / trade or sell with the above or don't have anything in my lists - the please don't hesitate to ask, I am very easily swayed 


thanks for reading =)


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a semi painted drop pod.


Edit: As in it is all base coated and I think two doors are painted.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

@shady ed

Sounds very interesting indeed, can I offer you anything of trade or would you prefer cash?


----------



## Huron_Blackheart (Sep 9, 2007)

I have a devestator squad you could have for a £10, and a few other SM bits, have posted a thing on here


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

@Huron

alas it seems my PM's have found the way to Warp...

Still looking for 

1 or 2 complete Devastator Squads 
Rhino / Razorback parts - i.e
Side doors (preferably generic or ultramarine)
Front blades / dozer guard​
Also interested in the following Marine held Heavy Wepons & back packs
H Bolters / H Plasma's / H Multi-Melta's and H LasCannon's​
A Drop Pod
A LandRaider (Mk2/3)
A Vindicator

While I would prefer a trade, cash is available

Items available for Trade
2x Black Reach Dreadnoughts (unpainted) MM / CC (storm bolter) - (Plastic)
3x Unpainted 5 man Terminator Squads
2x Unpainted 10 man Tactical Squads​
If you like to buy / trade or sell with the above or don't have anything in my lists - then please don't hesitate to ask, I am very easily swayed


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Zetronus--

I have some of what you need and a lot of what you don't. I'd chiefly be interested in the Dreadnoughts but I doubt I have much that will be of use to you. As I said in another thread, I do have some lightning claws. I also have...

Several Rhino doors (top and side) as well as front panel.
Predator turrets (both types, unassembled and assembled).
Random odd top of rhino bits (gunner, smoke launchers, heads, etc).
Predator sponson weapons.

I also have a number of necron bits but I doubt you need those.

Let me know if anything interests you.


----------

